# Is my filter enough?



## AustinLear (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have a sinking feeling that I've been somewhat duped by the big box stores. Picked up a 75 gallon tank along with an Aqueon quietflow 300 canister filter the other week and have been doing some research since.

I watched the video that Joey (king of DIY) did on canister filters, link is below. After watching I realized my filter likely suffers from the same issue, flow rate is measured when empty with near 0 head height on the pump, thus maximizing the numbers. The filter claims to be sufficient up to 75g, is this really true?

The tank will be stocked with fish from lake Tanganyika, not the biggest waste producers as everyone will likely be under 8" even fully grown. The majority of the fish will be multies which are very small.

Should I use this filter? Sell it off and buy a more powerful one?


----------



## QWC (Mar 27, 2017)

If would go for a bigger canister filter if it's not too late to change it, can't hurt to have extra filtration. Or add another canister or hob filter to what you have already. 

I like to use a canister with a prefilter(easy to maintain) and a hob filter, also relatively easy to maintain.

If you're just starting out now with less bioload, cycled filter, with regular maintenances, it shouldn't be a big deal until the tank is more stocked.

I'm not sure how multies will deal with flow/current so you might be fine with what you have. Some times the aqadvisor calculator is useful to give you an idea of stocking plans


----------



## martelvis (Oct 31, 2015)

I would suggest HOB Aquaclear filters. I only use the sponge insert, no carbon, etc. You can run multiple filters, and not put all your eggs in one basket, if one fails, you are still in business. You can also do a prefilter, by putting a sponge on the intake, that way no babies will get sucked in. By having multiple filters, you simply alternate cleaning filters. Good luck.


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

.
Multiple filters also help when you bring home that simply irresistible 'impulse buy' tank, and want to get started without cycling 



martelvis said:


> I would suggest HOB Aquaclear filters. I only use the sponge insert, no carbon, etc. You can run multiple filters, and not put all your eggs in one basket, if one fails, you are still in business. You can also do a prefilter, by putting a sponge on the intake, that way no babies will get sucked in. By having multiple filters, you simply alternate cleaning filters. Good luck.


----------

